# FreeBSD 11.1 on Hyper-V w/PCI-E Pass Through



## Gektor (Oct 14, 2017)

Windows Server 2016 Hyper-V, VM gen 2, have setup an PCI Passthrough for Intel NICs, VM guest is FreeBSD 11.1 release, have troubles with NIC setup (log during boot):

 
On same virtual configuration, i have successfully run Ubuntu 17.04 and PCI passthrough with Network card works perfectly:
 
Ethernet NICs is supported by FreeBSD (have try to install FreeBSD on host machine - all works).

What i can do to make work PCI Passthrough on FreeBSD 11.1?


----------

